# الفن المصري القديم



## aymonded (11 يوليو 2012)

*






الفن المصري*​أن الباحث في الفن  الفرعوني، يجد أن  أغلب الزخارف والرسوم المصرية القديمة رمزية الطابع،  سواء من الناحية  الدينية أو الشعارات، ونذكر على سبيل المثال *الجُعران المجنح **








الجعران المجنح من كنوز الملك توت عنخ آمون​**



*

( الجعل  أو الجعران أو أبو الجعل كما يسميها بعض الناس هي خنفساء الروث 
وهي حشرة  سوداء من عاداتها تكوير الجيف والقاذورات (الدمان) ووضع
 بيوضها فيها  ودحرجتها أمامها وتجميعها في جحرها ثم لتقتات عليها. كان 
الجعل جزءا من  الميثولوجيا المصرية القديمة ويرتبط بفكرة الخلق التلقائي،
 واستخدمت أختام  تحمل شكل الجعل كما استخدمت كتمائم. )​* 
**وقرص الشمس المجنح، وأشكال الآلهة المصرية  *

*



*

Sun God ​ أو من ناحية الشعارات *فاللوتس *مثلاً رمز لمصر العليا 




*



*

*سوار ذهبى محلى بالجعران على شكل زهرة اللوتس للملك شيشق الثانى*

*والبردي *رمزاً لمصر السفلى، و*خراطيش الملوك*، بل وعلامات *الكتابة الهيروغليفية* أيضاً 

*



*​(( وفي مصر  القديمة  كان تعلم النسخ يستغرق 12 عاما بأكملها والهدف الرئيسي من هذا  التعليم هو  التدريب علي قراءة وكتابة الرموز المصورة في نظام الكتابة  المصرية المعروفة  بالهيروغليفية. وكلمة "هيروغليفي " منحوتة من ازدواج  كلمتين اغريقيتين : "هيرو" بمعني "المقدس" و"غليف" بمعني"النحت".ظل   العالم لعدة قرون لا يستطيع في الواقع قراءة اللغة الهيروغليفية المصرية.   ولكن في عام 1799 تم العصور علي حجر رشيد المشهور في مدينة رشيد في غرب   الدلتا. والحجز نسخة من مرسوم ملكي صدر في منف في عام 196 قبل الميلاد.   اصدرة الكهان تخليدا لذكري بطليموس الرابع.وهو مكتوب بلغات ثلاث :   الهيروغلفية المصرية والعامية المصرية او الديموطيقيه ثم الاغريقية. كان   النص الاغريقي سهل القراءة وبناء علية امكن تمييز اسماء الحكام البطالمة   المكتوبة باللغة العامية المصرية. ثم اكتشف العالم البريطاني توماس ينج ان   الكتابة الهيروغليفية تتكون من دلالات صوتية وان الاسماء الملكية مكتوبة   داخل اشكال بيضاوية تدعي "خراطيش " وهذا الكشف الذي ادي الي فك رموز   الهيروغليفية حققة العالم الفرنسي جان فرانسوا شامبليون... ))*



*
*الجعران مع الشمس *

*الخرطوش -Cartouche *
*



*
* cartouche-ramses*
*رمز بيضاوي الشكل يحيط باسم المولد واسم التتويج للملك*​من أين أتت الفكرة ( فكرة الخرطوش ) :
قد عرَّف قدماء المصريين الكون بأنه (( ما يحيط به الشمس )) وتعبر العلامة ( صورة الخرطوش ) عن هذه الفكرة ، وهي تمثل أنشوطه حبل بقاعدتها عقدة .
 ولكي يبين أولئك المصريون أن الدنيا كانت ملكاً لفرعون ، كتبه أسمه داخل هذا الخرطوش الذي يُرسم مستطيل أحياناً ليتسع لأسمه ...*



*​ وقد أُستعمل الخرطوش لأسمين من أهم الأسماء الملكية الخمسة ، وهما:
الاسم قبل الأخير المسبوق بعبارة (( ملك مصر العليا والسفلى )) ، والاسم الأخير المسبوق بلقب (( ابن رع )) . 
 وقد سهل تمييز الأسماء بهذه الطريقة قراءتها على الفور مهما كانت طويلة   ومكتوبة بخط رديء كما أن معرفتنا لاستعمالات هذا الخرطوش مفتاحاً حل به   شامبليون طلاسم اللغة المصرية (( مع أن بالدراسة الحديثة لبعض الأشخاص اعتبروا أن شامبليون كان غير دقيق في فك طلاسم اللغة مما أدى لفهم بعض الكلمات خطأ )) *



*
الجعران المجنح في تحفة فنية رائعة جدا وجدت في مقبرة الملك توت
​ ( صنعت  هذه  القطعة الرائعة من الحلي من ذهب، فضة، أحجار شبه الكريمة وزجاج. و يبلغ   عرضها 14.5سم، وارتفاعها 14.9سم. عثر عليها فى مقبرة توت عنخ آمون (رقم   62)، وادي الملوك، طيبة. بواسطة حفائر "كاتر وكارنرفون" عام 1922-1923 . 
 و ترجع هذه القطعة الثمينة إلى عهد الملك" توت عنخ آمون" ،الأسرة الثامنة عشرة، الدولة الحديثة.) *
*


* فجر الحضارة المصرية والفن *
 أمكننا بواسطة   الرسوم المنقوشة على الصخور، والرسوم والألوان الفرعونية القديمة، أن   نُقدر من حيث الثقافة المادية الظاهرة في الفن من استخدام المواد البسيطة   إلى المعقدة جداً، ومن الرخيصة مثل الطين والتراب الملون والرمال ثم تطور   لأستخدام الفخار والحجر ثم االخشب والعاج وألوان النباتات والزهور وفي   النهاية الذهب والفضة والحجارة الكريمة والزجاج والرخام والجرانيت ...
   فنلاحظ من هنا بطء وهدوء التطور الذي طرأ على مصر فحولها من دولة في طور   ما قبل الزراعة أعتماداً على الصيد فقط إلى دولة زراعية مستقرة تتطور من   حالة لأخرى إلى أن وصلت لدولة ذات مجد وعظمة خاصة جداً في سنة 3000 قبل   الميلاد​ 


​ 
ويبدو  أنه كان عند رأس  الدلتا، منذ أوائل العصور الحجرية الحديثة حتى تاريخ غير  معروف في عصر ما  قبل الأسرات ، حضارة مماثلة يمكن أقتفاء آثارها بدرجة من  اليقين ، بواسطة  حضارة مواطنة أخرى ، تفتقر إلى الفنون التشكيلية رغم وجود  مهارات فنية  بها تعادل فنون الجنوب ، وتتميز بالعادات الأصلية ( بناء  المقابر  للحيوانات المقدسة ) غير من أن ما يؤسف له بسبب الفياضانات على مر  التاريخ  والعوامل البيئية المتغيرة والتطور الحضاري المستمر ، أن المساكن  التي  اقيمت على الأرض الزراعية في مصر الوسطى ، والقرى التي اقيمت على  مساحات  من السهول الخضراء والتلال الرملية لوسط الدلتا ، التي لم يكتسحها  النهر  في تلك العصور ، أصبحت الآن تحت الأكوام وتلال ضخمة تحت قاع النهر  ومن  المستحيل الوصول إليها ، ولم تبقى اية بقايا مادية لتشهد على أولى أيام   الأشمونين ، أو بوتو ، أو صا الحجر ، أو منديس ، أو أبو صير ، تلك المدن   التي تعتبرها الأساطير المصرية ضمن المواطن الأولى لأقدم الطقوس والعادات.
وليس هناك شك كبير  في أية محاولة لتخيل تاريخ تلك القرون بالتفصيل، ونعني  بها القرون التي  ليس لها سجلات مكتوبة، مستخدمين المعلومات الحديثة  والأساطير الكهنوتية  وبقايا الأجناس البشرية..

* ​ *​ ____________________________________​*المراجع :
** معجم الحضارة المصرية : تأليف / جورج بوزنر ،  ترجمة / أمين سلامة
* الفن المصري القديم :  تأليف / سيريل ألدريد ، ترجمة /  د. أحمد زهير
* تاريخ الزخرفة :  تأليف د. مصمم /سامي رزق بشاي ، مصمم /فاروق وجدي إبراهيم ، مصمم/ محمد عبد الفتاح عبد المجيد 
 أنظر الروابط التاليةأضغط هنـــــــــــــا + هنـــــــــــــا + هنـــــــــــــا ​​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل جميل جميل​


----------



## aymonded (11 يوليو 2012)

أنت الأجمل بالطبع
كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------

